

Myspace Should Buy Posterous - dylanhassinger
http://notes.dylanized.com/myspace-should-buy-posterous

======
zacharycohn
Why would Posterous sell to MySpace? They're hemorrhaging money, employees,
and users, while Posterous is growing quite well. Selling to MySpace seems
like it'd be a terrible idea..

~~~
dylanhassinger
Yeah Posterous might be growing, but they're still the also-ran of the social
networks. Taking on the mantle of the former world leader would put them on a
new level

Like when Dick Grayson became Batman for awhile. sorta

~~~
simonbrown
Posterous is more of a blog host than a social network. They don't need to be
the most popular to be successful.

------
joelrunyon
There's no real analysis here.

This is the equivalent of me saying "RIM should buy Apple. They have this cool
new iPhone. I really like it. They should buy it."

Maybe, but that's not really how it works.

MySpace is pivoting, from a social network to a music platform for Indie
artists. That's where MySpace is going. It isn't (and hasn't) tried to compete
with Facebook for years (and I thought the MySpace/Facebook comparisons diesd
a while back).

Adding Posterous and/or any microblogging to Myspace's current platform adds
no strategic advantage to MySpaces' current service as it stands.

That said, Posterous is pretty awesome. I just don't see how it would be a
useful addition to Myspace in anyway.

~~~
dylanhassinger
good answer. the music pivot is cool, but i think that ship has sailed

------
adrianscott
uh, but Posterous has a higher valuation than MySpace... wish they would work
on site performance though...

------
skadamat
Too bad someone bought myspace anyway

